# Girls As Good As Guys @ Archery



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

TxBowhunter101 said:


> Hey I had a short story and a question on how yall feel about this. Ill leave out the details to keep it short.
> 
> Today at school me and my friends were talking about bowhunting (like usual), when a friend of ours (female) walked up and asked us why we enjoy hunting so much. After a brief explanation she said she was asking because she was thinking about trying it out, mabey even getting into archery.
> 
> ...


Of course girls are as talented as guys. I myself suck at archery IMO and can beat many ppl in competitions. Also there is a girl that shot with me in Youth girls last year at ASA. She had the scores (400 and above) thjat coulda beat almost any guy in the other classes with kids our age. I believe it's not about gender in ANYTHING, but rather interest and ability to go far.


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

Even though most of us don't want to admit it there are plenty of girls that are better than guys at archery and bowhunting when comparing the top females to all of the guys out there that shoot. But on the other hand if you compare the top five competitive male to the top five competitive females the scores of the guys are generally going to be better then the girls.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

I definetly think so, the reason why most guys are better at some sports such as hockey or football is that their bodies are naturally developed to be stronger than a womens but in archery since this does not matter it's a level playing field.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

in my experience with youth hunters at short range girls, handdown, have a steadier hold and less ego to work with.

gimmie 2 brand new starts one being a guy and one being a girl shooting 1 arrow @ 30 yds i would hedge my bets on the the girl 5:1.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

in my experience with youth hunters girls, handdown, have a steadier hold and less ego to work with.

gimmie 2 brand new bowyers one being a guy and one being a girl; shooting 1 arrow @ 30 yds i would hedge my bets on the the girl 5:1 would be closer to the "X" factor than the guy would.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

One of my buddies, her name is Brittany, she shoots with me and holds scores with me. We both help eachother so much.
Last year I even called in a bull for her to 6 yards and she smoked him.
I have another friend, Anna Stratton, that goes to Texas A&M and is amazing!


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I am pretty good, But i know that there are MANY girls out there who could WHOOP MY ARSE any day:embara: Its not about gender.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Girls can definatley shoot better than guys, I know quite a few girls from nationals that can shoot unbelievably, just take a look at some of the scores we shoot at nationals and vegas, even though we can have a good time we can still shoot (even if we might have to let down 3 times before we can get the shot off because some people can't keep quiet*cough* katie *cough* lol)


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Heck (I'm gettin better STS LOL), I can get OWNED by a lot of girls. I am shooting compound and there are some recurve girls at my local pro shop that are nailing X's more than I am, like these kids are CRAZY. I really could care less, in other sports that I do, girls are a lot better than the guys, I'm not gonna lie. I can guarantee that a bunch of girls here could beat/match the guys' best score with ease. It's not the gender of the person shooting, just how hard they try. 

Tim


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

TimClark said:


> Heck (I'm gettin better STS LOL), I can get OWNED by a lot of girls. I am shooting compound and there are some recurve girls at my local pro shop that are nailing X's more than I am, like these kids are CRAZY. I really could care less, in other sports that I do, girls are a lot better than the guys, I'm not gonna lie. I can guarantee that a bunch of girls here could beat/match the guys' best score with ease. It's not the gender of the person shooting, just how hard they try.
> 
> Tim


[email protected] tim.
:tongue:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> Girls can definatley shoot better than guys, I know quite a few girls from nationals that can shoot unbelievably, just take a look at some of the scores we shoot at nationals and vegas, even though we can have a good time we can still shoot (even if we might have to let down 3 times before we can get the shot off because some people can't keep quiet*cough* katie *cough* lol)


Excuse me Sam! I know how to have fun and still shoot well!

Your friend's view is highly flawed. For one Tiffany who shoots for winner's choice is amazing! Secondly, I know more than a handful of amazing woman archers. My local club alone has only three world champions and all three of them are women, and all three championships were won between the ages of 16-18. 

Your friend is stuck in the 50's and needs removed. Sex superiority is such a troubled view. Next time you talk to him, ask him for three concrete reasons women couldn't bowhunt/shoot as well. I can bet that none of them are good reasons. And don't let him get away with saying women can't pull enough to hunt. Poundage has some factor in hunting but the largest factors are placement and the sharpness of one's broadheads.


Sorry this was so long, but being an assistant bow hunter education instructor I occasionally have to deal with people who have this same mindset. Therefore I have a generic stock response.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

my g/f can outshoot me on a consistant basis. :embara:

granted we shoot the same arrows (mine), and whenever one is in the 10 ring, and one is in the 8, hers always magically becomes the one in the 10. 

Guess she really IS smarter than me.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I thought about this post for a while today and still came to the conclusion that at some point I would like to sit down and have nice hunting conversation with your friend. I am really curious as to his hunting success now.


----------



## TxBowhunter101 (Jan 4, 2006)

YNGARCHER said:


> I thought about this post for a while today and still came to the conclusion that at some point I would like to sit down and have nice hunting conversation with your friend. I am really curious as to his hunting success now.


Considering you live in MT and I live in TX, I dont think you can sit down and have a conversation with him. Ill ask him his reasons, and wont take his draw weight excuse if thats it. Ill let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I guess you are really serious about this katie, but then again I could see you flying down to texas to talk to him! you go girlie! 
p.s. the count down to vegas has begun - 15 days, eek that reminds me I gotta go practice


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I wasn't really implying that I would sit down with him, I just don't think he could hold his own in a bowhunting let alone archery conversation with me.
If he tries to bring up bow weight, mine is at 67 during hunting season so yes girls can shoot high weights if the need or want to.

Sam, I am excited. You and I will have to go out (actually stay in the hotel) together! Cause we all know how much fun I can have.

But who knows maybe my summer road trip might be to TX:tongue: :wink: 
Ha yeah right! Texas isn't exactly my dream location in life.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

oh yes, i'm kinda scared lol, j/k well rock it babe the way we archers do!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*i wish i was as good*

female shooters are awesome. id proboly say better than guys at 15-18 

take for example erika anshutz!!!

one of the top females in the world and shes what 18-19

there are so many to name its not even funny.


----------



## xn12shooter (Jun 15, 2004)

i think that women most of the time are proboly beter than men. they can control there emotion better under the pressure. why do you think that the korean women always win the olympics while there men can be beat. 
so ya i think women can be just as good as men if not better


----------



## RecurveArcher (Nov 14, 2005)

I think that girls can be just as good as boys in bow hunting for two reasons. 1, when bow hunting the only function that allows us to be able to harvest deer is the fact that we, as humans, can reason and deer can’t. Both girls and boys are much slower, much less instinctively cautious in the woods as compared to deer, but we can reason and think logically, making strategy and then putting it into practice. I would argue that a true hunter, one who has reached total proficiency is not one necessarily who can hunk back 80 pounds and send an arrow 100 yards and still group his broadheads in the package. A true hunter is one who knows his/her limitations, and sticks by them. For example, if someone is, by our standards, a terrible shot, and can’t group his arrows beyond 20 yards, and only draws 40 pounds, but he has good groups at 10, and if he sets up his stand within 10 yards of the trail and only takes shots 10 yards and under, but whenever he drops the string, it’s time to get out the skinning knives, then he has become a true, ethical, bowhunter. The same goes for those who can pull heavy draw weights and can put down deer consistently at long range-those who shoot closer distances and less poundage are by no means worse hunters than those who can take deer at long ranges.
Therefore I would argue that girls can be just as good as boys at bowhunting. Girls need to be able to set their own, individual limitations without feeling pressured from the boys who are able to pull heavier poundages and shoot farther, and this goes for boys too, who aren’t as good shots as their peers.

As for competition, you all need to compare apples to apples. Of course an elite girl will beat an average boy and an elite boy will beat an average girl too. But when you really look at the statistics, generally elite men will shoot slightly higher scores than elite women-particularly at longer distances. I mean, only men shoot 90 meters for a reason, because they can pull the poundages, particularly for recurves, need to reach 90 meters with accuracy. As for the Koreans, and they have a ton of great shots both boys and girls, again you're not comparing apples to apples. The women are competing against women, the men are competing against men. The reason why the Korean women beat all other women is because they are better than all the women out there for they have been pushed like no other women in the west is ever pushed. The men always lose the individual rounds because they are competing against men, and the Koreans have a lot of pressure on them, whereas the Western people don't. I'm not saying that women can't be as good as men, I'm just saying that statistically , men do shoot slightly higher scores.


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2005)

*Equal*

Women and Men are equal in archery. It doesn't matter about gender, lol, it just matters who can shoot better. Although the female archers can sometimes distract the male archers:tongue: :wink:


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Duh*

Women and men are at the same level in archery. Of course a woman could be just as good as a man.


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

i agree because my mom almost out shoots my dad


----------

